# Help ! E14s engine in Nissan s cargo Escargo



## Sicks (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi guys. , just stumbled upon this great site .i bought a 1989 Nissan s cargo van 
1.5l automatic,The other day , she's been great to drive but I've noticed after I drive it for a while she refuses to start back up! And if she does start she cuts out, The engine turns over fine etc but no joy, she done this today but started again but then cut out and won't start. I can smell fuel under the bonnet so there's definatly fuel getting to the engine, all I can think it could be is a choke issue ? 

I've only had it a few days so forgive me for my lack of knowledge, I'm trying to find a Haynes manual to help me 

Any help appreciated

Cheers

sorry just see title, it should read e15s engine


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I would check for lack of spark when the engine dies/won't start. It could be a bad ignition module inside the distributor. You may have to replace the whole distributor if that's the issue.


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

Along with ignition module check the coolant temp sensor, it can cause similar issues too.


----------



## Sicks (Sep 12, 2012)

Cheers guys appreciate your help,

Can you point me in the right direction for an engine diagram so I can locate the sensor and other bits, or and some part numbers 

Thanks again


----------

